# CaraRye - Weyermann



## NT.Thunder (16/4/15)

Hi all - I'm trying to find some cararye for a little creatures IPA clone but am having no luck from any of the homebrew shops I've tried.

Does anyone know who might have some in stock I can arrange for delivery? Who are the best guys to use for internet orders that may hold this. All the sites with this listed on their websites after I order tell me they don't have any in stock.


----------



## Lemon (16/4/15)

Try Brewman, Steve has stocked this previously and ships.

Lemon


----------



## Bridges (16/4/15)

Could you use wey. rye for the rye flavour and maybe some carabohemian for the colour and flavour. It's not something I've done but could be a way to get it going without the cararye.


----------



## yankinoz (16/4/15)

I recently got some from Craftbrewer.


----------



## hoppinmad (17/4/15)

A while ago I was attempting to make a Firestone Walker Wookey Jack clone ( a black rye IPA) which called for cararye. I had a lot of trouble finding it also. Even Grain and Grape dont stock it. Ended up having to get it shipped down from Craftbrewer. Not sure if it really made a massive difference to the beer but I was trying to get as close to the original as I could. So yeah... craftbrewer is probably your best bet


----------



## oglennyboy (18/4/15)

I needed some crystal & choc rye for a recipe a couple of weeks ago and found some good info on these forums & this site http://barleypopmaker.info/2009/12/08/home-roasting-your-malts/ about making your own.
Did both and they did taste, look & smell pretty good, but I'm a week away from kegging so still have to wait for the verdict.





cheers!


----------



## siege (18/4/15)

That is an awesome guide.
I brewed a rye porter a couple of weeks ago and haven't bottled it yet but I ended up changing the recipe at the last minute because I couldn't get any crystal rye. Next time I'll just roast my own!


----------



## NT.Thunder (19/4/15)

Thanks for the information, heaps to work with now. FWIW I did end up getting some sent down from Craftbrewer.


----------



## Brewman_ (24/4/15)

I do have have CaraRye, just FYI.

I am not that big of a Rye fan, but Mark, MHB, dropped in to get some the other day. And after cracking and tasting it I love it, it's very tasty! I think you'll like it.

Cheers Steve


----------

